# Any Magic The Gathering Players



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 21, 2008)

I was wondering if there were a good number of people on here who play before I started any topics about it.


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2008)

only one or two really about - try threads though - the art is certainly interesting and well made (you might have more luck though searching for ASOIF card players in this though)

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/40400-any-one-play-magic-the-gathering.html
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/3672-magic-the-gathering-art.html
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/4982-magic-the-gathering.html


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 21, 2008)

I already go to a few places that are exclusive for magic but most of the people on those are pricks.

Atleast folks on here like to chat decently.


----------



## Ice fyre (Feb 21, 2008)

I started a thread about this a while ago. I play but havnt really played for a long while. Nice to hear a fellow player. The Chrons is a very polite place, we all do our best to stay polite. Pop up to the tea room a few of us kinda hang out there and of course there is the introduce yourself thread hope you post many interesting threads.

To the game, I love fast red perhaps a bit older cards but I will have to look em out. What colour do you play? I do like Black too. Green is good also, but just cant get the hang of white and blue (I'm not subtle) 

You play in tournaments or anything?


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't like playing in tourneys. I like to build strategy decks and make the other guy work.

I've had a few decks with under 5 turn wins, but I don't like to play that way. I just did it to prove that I could.

I've regrettably given up more sets of cards that I can count, and haven't been able to play anywhere since I been stuck out in the country the last several months. I'm interested in the latest block though.

I go thru phases where color is concerned. My last best deck was this awesome Green Graft deck I constructed. I had that set up to take out teams. I included dredge and other bring back items. You would have had to see it played to believe it.


----------



## Ice fyre (Feb 21, 2008)

Sounds great, whats the tactics behind your decks.

I liked to use red to hamstring my oponent with avalanche riders and stone rain (land destruction) then go for a fast attack with plenty of small haste creatures then use fire attack spells to finish my oponent, worked sometimes all depended on how fast I managed to get in and how much damage I could do initally. The land destruction was nice against slow blue decks.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 21, 2008)

OMG it varies so often the things I come up with. I used to love playing with Mercenaries and Battlemages way back. Battlemages are still my favorite creatures.

I built what I called a Moria deck once. It was red and green based on the mines of Moria. I used the Beast Of Bogardan to resemble the Balrog.

I wish I could remember the other decks I made during the Ravnica block. I had some nice ones that were my own sweet strategies.


----------



## Ice fyre (Feb 21, 2008)

I would love to hear if you have made a good mercanary deck have struggled with em for years. Tactics would be nice if you would be so kind


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh man that was so long ago and I changed it around so much. Discard was always a good helpful strategy tho. And don't worry so much about using the mercenaries that can be brought from the deck, use other ones, smaller ones.

Dark Rituals and spirit link spells were great combos.


----------



## Quokka (Feb 22, 2008)

Haven't played with real cards in a long long time but I played online for a bit. I like that you always keep your account and cards. I hadn't played for a couple of years then was bored one night a few months ago,was nice to be able to reinstall it and play a few games.

Mainly tribal decks for me with solo white being a favourite


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 22, 2008)

I would play online but unless there is a free place where you can view the cards while your playing and such I don't think I ever will.


----------



## Quokka (Feb 22, 2008)

Don't think I follow you there Sire?

Do mean free play? If you download it you can play in an intro area with a choice of about 5 decks I think but yeah after that it costs to put something together yourself.


----------



## Durandal (Feb 22, 2008)

I had a reeeeaaallly serious M:TG addiction about 10-15 years ago. I started playing when Fallen Empires came out, played tournaments during Homelands/Ice Age, and stuck with it until... oh I guess Nemesis, maybe.

I'm sure I spent thousands of dollars on cards, but I've sold off all the good stuff since I quit about 8 years ago.

What a great, great game, though. I really loved my years of playing Magic.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 22, 2008)

Durandal you've missed out on tons since then.


----------



## Durandal (Feb 22, 2008)

Sire Of Dragons said:


> Durandal you've missed out on tons since then.


 
Yeah, I know. It's fun, but it gets to be too much after a while. I had some friends who played a bit longer than I did, so I'm familiar with stuff up through the Odyssey block, but since then, I've been completely out of the Magic loop.

But I'll always look back fondly on my days of Necropotence and Dual Lands and Icy Stasis decks...


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 22, 2008)

I miss too much when I go thru my off and on phases. I know once I am settled again I will be back into it. And I will stick with it this time. I've given up more sets of cards that i can count. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Clownwalkin (Feb 23, 2008)

I used to play alot about 2 years ago but kinda got out of it when I left home and all my card playing friends.  I always loved green decks.  I always hated that the tournies usually required you to have the most recent block and didnt allow older cards.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 23, 2008)

Places I've been they had all sorts of Types for different portions of the tournaments. Type 2, Type 1.5, Extended, and so on


----------



## Marky Lazer (Feb 23, 2008)

I've played the game, but (very unwilling admit) my mate was to smart to think up combos. We played during VI and into 7th Ed... I liked NE Mercenaries frvk; he liked them Rebels.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 23, 2008)

Combos are always fun when you think them up and they work greatly. Its the good ones that end up never woking or coming together in the draw of cards that get alot of people discouraged.

Took me several years off and on before I started winning more ofthen than not. Or atleast playing wll beore losing.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 24, 2008)

Combos are always fun when you think them up and they work greatly. Its the good ones that end up never working or coming together in the draw of cards that get alot of people discouraged.

Took me several years off and on before I started winning more ofthen than not. Or atleast playing wll before losing.


----------



## Quokka (Feb 25, 2008)

The last time I bought cards in real life I think Mirage was still a new release, in fact it was a Griffin deck that got me started on tribal decks, for a beginer its such an easy way to put a (somewhat) competative deck together. 

Is tribal a general term for a deck built around one creature type or is there a specific make up for one?


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 25, 2008)

I have never heard the term tribal used that I can recall. Usually a deck that consists of one creature type is called that creature types name.
Like:
Goblin Deck
Elf Deck

Thats how I've always heard it.


----------



## Quokka (Feb 25, 2008)

Fair enough, they'll often get referred to as Tribal online , especially in the open room by people who only want to win ie posting ext game no tribal, land destruction, discard, counter, black decks etc... Maybe fair enough if it's only one option that you find particuarly annoying but some people get rediculous with it, in the end if its causing you that big a problem find a way to beat it ). I was just never sure if Tribal just meant a deck built around a central creature type or if there was a set criteria.

Three and Four headed giant (team play) is fun but unfortunately online it always used to bog down and get very slow.


----------



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 25, 2008)

I appreciate technology for alot of things but I am pretty old fashioned with hands on sort of things. 

And yes I mean that in many ways 

I prefer to be at a table with the cards, the dice, the counters, the works and the people.


----------



## Reading_fanatic (Feb 26, 2008)

I play the current sets of Magic the gathering (Merfolk+Elves) as well as an older style deck for casual play (Samurai from the Kamigawa sets and lots of protection)


----------



## Quokka (Feb 26, 2008)

Sire Of Dragons said:


> I prefer to be at a table with the cards, the dice, the counters, the works and the people.



Was never really an option for me except when I first began playing and then no one knew how to play anyway so the game was basically about who could sound the most convincing whilst making the rules up as they went along.

No question you lose something online but it's a bit of give and take; you can't break rules so there's no arguments about that plus it's an easy way to learn. There's always lots of games so if you play enough you build that same group of friends, competitors, rivalries etc as you would irl. Trading is well set up, you can by packs, trade or buy cards and with the marketplace you can pretty much buy any card 24/7, just learn enough not to be scammed. In fact one thing I always thought was a nice touch was that at any point any or all online cards can be traded for real cards.

But imo by far the biggest downside of Magic online is that if a player doesn't want to finish a game or concede and so give you the win, they can just log out, leaving you there with a frozen game until you concede and so lose, in the open rooms it's not even for rankings so it's absolutely pointless. I figure it's only fair to sit there and take your punishment when you're losing (on the other side someone is finally enjoying seeing a plan work) and would only even concede if I felt someone was continually passing up attacking opportunities because they wanted the big finish, so it was so fustrating to get ahead and then have the other person just get up and walk out .


----------



## Dr.Jackson (Mar 11, 2008)

I used to play MTG from the days of Revised up until the release of 6th Editon. Most of the people I played with felt that the 'merging' of the Portal style changed the dynamics and there were too many cards on the errata lists. I stopped going to tournaments after you could only use the latest card sets, so a lot of my better decks with older cards in them were useless, I'd have been better off going to a sealed deck tournament in the end.

 I never really got into the online playing, it could never replace the feeling you get when playing against a physical opponent. It may have something to do with a tactile response, or it could be about playing a weenie deck and seeing the look on their face when you bring out Coat of Arms !

 Unfortunately, with people moving away and losing interest, I no longer play but still have thousands of cards which are worth quite a bit, and must have cost me a few holidays' worth of cash over the years.


----------

